
SAP joins PowerPoint and Twitter - nreece
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2009/11/sap-joins-power-point-and-twitter---does-this-work.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
Kliment
What doesn't make sense to me here: 1\. Why has nobody done this before? It
seems trivial technically. The only good reason I can think of is that the
Twitter crowd and the PowerPoint crowd and the Visual Studio crowd do not
intersect enough for it to happen. 2\. Why is SAP doing it? That's a pretty
certain way to ensure the general public will not use it.

